# I had a nice cute Uber love story tonight. A 27 year old lawyer got with his 62 year old psychiatrist...



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference. 

So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> A 27 year old lawyer got with his 62 year old psychiatrist


Wack Lives Matter. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

She’s probably older than his mom 😬😬


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

She be teaching him things he didn't know we're legal...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> She be teaching him things he didn't know we're legal...
> View attachment 489753


Nah, it'll be the other way around because she's from the old age. 62... when she was 19 it was the 70s... not that it was a prude time but pretty sure there are all sorts of new things and toys since then &#129300;&#129325;.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Calling Fox to the Courtesy phone. 

Calling Fox to the Courtesy phone...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Calling Fox to the Courtesy phone.
> 
> Calling Fox to the Courtesy phone...


I'm watching fox now... They said they aren't interested...


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> She's probably older than his mom &#128556;&#128556;


That would be so interesting if she was! I wonder what she thought when she first found out. He seemed like a very normal regular smart guy. Nothing about him made me feel he would be "taken advantage of" or anything like that. He was in his mid-twenties, so definitely mature enough to make his own decisions.

I think maybe his parents may have been upset that they knew she and he would not be able to give them grandchildren? Just possibly... I dunno.

Thinking about it, it seemed sort of vindictive and cruel that his parents went after her and flushed her medical degree and career in the toilet... It is not like she was his 9th grade English teacher!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> That would be so interesting if she was! I wonder what she thought when she first found out. He seemed like a very normal regular smart guy. Nothing about him made me feel he would be "taken advantage of" or anything like that. He was in his mid-twenties, so definitely mature enough to make his own decisions.
> 
> I think maybe his parents may have been upset that they knew she and he would not be able to give them grandchildren? Just possibly... I dunno.


I just thought of this episode (I've been bingeing on two and a half men)

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt1206877/
I don't know...age is not always an indicator of wisdom. There are pple older than me who act younger then me and admittedly sometimes I get sucked in as well.

I also think boys tend to mature less faster then girls (though girls are more dramatic, which is why I usually get along w/boys better).


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I also think boys tend to mature less faster then girls (though girls are more dramatic, which is why I usually get along w/boys better).


Yeah, thanks for that. I am a little more curious now... Too late to ever talk about it with him again... I now wonder if the relationship was really ideal... I mean, both people are smart. One had to pass the USMLE Step 1,2,3 and the other the Illinois State Bar Exam... but you are right that age does not mean maturity.

I am just really hoping and praying that their relationship works out. The doctor probably had a choice (maybe) to discontinue the relationship to save her license, but she chose not to... And the young lawyer will certainly be estranged (for a time) from his parents due to this relationship... so... I wish them the best.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Yeah, thanks for that. I am a little more curious now... Too late to ever talk about it with him again... I now wonder if the relationship was really ideal... I mean, both people are smart. One had to pass the USMLE Step 1,2,3 and the other the Illinois State Bar Exam... but you are right that age does not mean maturity.
> 
> I am just really hoping and praying that their relationship works out. The doctor probably had a choice (maybe) to discontinue the relationship to save her license, but she chose not to... And the young lawyer will certainly be estranged (for a time) from his parents due to this relationship... so... I wish them the best.


Yeah, @ his age from what his parents did, that wasn't cool (however if they footed his bill for law school they probably were just not happy with the fact that she's so old, biologically it's almost impossible (feel like I read some where woman her age giving birth or older) and so as typical parents, they'll want the line to carry.

esp if he's the only boy, family name and all.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Awe, another tender and romantic story in the vein of Jeffrey Epstein. How cute!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year.


That's some crap pay right there for being a lawyer.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year.


He makes less than $1,000 per week as a fully qualified public defender for the city !??

What the hey!? Hook him up to the Über driver gravy train and set him on the path to unimaginable wealth.
.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lesson learned... never tell your parents you are porking your doctor... obviously, nothing good could come of that :roflmao:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Forget the age issue, The fact that a psychiatrist would form a relationship with a patient is extremely over the line and against their oath . There are very good reasons why these rules exist. The patients may be theoretically at a very vulnerable time in their life and it is entirely inappropriate for a psychiatrist/counselor/therapist/mental health professional from becoming romantically involved with a patient.

Love story? Hardly, maybe more of a story of a vulnerable person manipulated by someone entrusted to help them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's not cool to meddle in the lives of your adult children.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I’ve seen 60 year olds look 35 and 25 year olds look 45. Fit islanders can look young.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Thinking about it, it seemed sort of vindictive and cruel that his parents went after her and flushed her medical degree and career in the toilet... It is not like she was his 9th grade English teacher!





Seamus said:


> Forget the age issue, The fact that a psychiatrist would form a relationship with a patient is extremely over the line and against their oath . There are very good reasons why these rules exist. The patients may be theoretically at a very vulnerable time in their life and it is entirely inappropriate for a psychiatrist/counselor/therapist/mental health professional from becoming romantically involved with a patient.
> 
> Love story? Hardly, maybe more of a story of a vulnerable person manipulated by someone entrusted to help them.


@Seamus took the words right out of my mouth. Maybe they're truly in love, but making any kind of move was *highly *unethical of the doctor. If they were starting to feel those kind of feelings she should have said that for them to continue seeing each other he needed to find another doctor. She deserved to lose her license.



MadTownUberD said:


> It's not cool to meddle in the lives of your adult children.


That is true. But try telling that to my mom!



Blatherskite said:


> Awe, another tender and romantic story in the vein of Jeffrey Epstein. How cute!


That's very different. Epstein effed teenagers and pre-teens. This doctor isn't a pedophile, just highly unethical and irresponsible.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

A


ariel5466 said:


> @Seamus took the words right out of my mouth. Maybe they're truly in love, but making any kind of move was *highly *unethical of the doctor. If they were starting to feel those kind of feelings she should have said that for them to continue seeing each other he needed to find another doctor. She deserved to lose her license.
> 
> That is true. But try telling that to my mom!
> 
> That's very different. Epstein effed teenagers and pre-teens. This doctor isn't a pedophile, just highly unethical and irresponsible.


Unethical and irresponsible is why I am most likely on BP meds after the nurse takes my BP when I visit the doctor... :roflmao:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A
> 
> Unethical and irresponsible is why I am most likely on BP meds after the nurse takes my BP when I visit the doctor... :roflmao:


There's nothing wrong with a patient crushing on their doctor. It's the doctor's responsibility not to cross the line. They're the ones in the position of power in that dynamic.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> That's some crap pay right there for being a lawyer.


Not great indeed, but he is a Public Defender, I think they make less money to start.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a patient crushing on their doctor. It's the doctor's responsibility not to cross the line. They're the ones in the position of power in that dynamic.


exactly. but its not just the power dynamic, There.s the matter of professional ethics


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> I've seen 60 year olds look 35 and 25 year olds look 45. Fit islanders can look young.


Good point I did not think about! She may be of an ethnicity that ages very slowly relatively. FYI the lawyer was Caucasian.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a patient crushing on their doctor. It's the doctor's responsibility not to cross the line. They're the ones in the position of power in that dynamic.


Nothing screams romantic crush more than when a doctor or nurse tries to pull a gastric tube out through your nose... &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Who cares what age they are so long as they're legal? Sheet, I'd give Christie Brinkley some of my stimulus package, probably even a college girl too. So long as I didn't have to meet her not-much-older-than-me parents or anything.

As to the ethics, I don't really care, but let's pretend I do and say that this is bad. Boo!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not cool to meddle in the lives of your adult children.


I am guessing that the Indiana Medical Board can act absent a complaining witness. Had this been me, I would not have co-operated with the Indiana Medical Board. I would assume that the shrinkette was summoned before said Medical Board to render an account of herself. If she told the truth, it is no surprise that she lost her licence. In fact, once the determination was made that she was doing this guy, her patient, she deserved to lose her licence. Professional Ethics do NOT allow this. She knew this.

Original Poster mentions a law suit. While parents do have some legal standing when it comes to their adult children, there would be little that the courts could do, even in a civil matter, absent a complaining witness. As this guy was of majority when the carnal relationship
began, his parents could not be complaining witnesses on his behalf, absent a Declaration of Incompetence. Nothing in the Original Post suggest the existence of such a declaration.

My money is on this relationship's not lasting. She is going to wind up flipping burgers somewhere. She should have known that someone would find fault with this relationship and report her. At that point, she should have known that she would lose EVERYTHING for which she had worked. Medical School is expensive and long, hard work. You do not throw that away for [short for "Richard"].

In her former profession, she must have had access to thousands of studies on age-gap relationships. This would include their effect on families. Only *ONCE* did my parents ever meet a girlfriend of mine who was much older than I was. That was enough. I did not think that it was a good idea for them to meet her, but, she insisted. They clearly did not approve and let her know it. Both of them told her without pulling any punches that they thought that she was taking advantage of me. She held her own against them; clearly I was the one most uncomfortable throughout the whole thing. Still, it was not something that I was willing to repeat any time soon.

But, I stray...................

She should have known that this guy's parents would not approve and understood that smart money would have been on the parents' doing whatever they could to dash the relationship and make her miserable.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah, it'll be the other way around because she's from the old age. 62... when she was 19 it was the 70s... not that it was a prude time but pretty sure there are all sorts of new things and toys since then &#129300;&#129325;.


Maybe you had to have been there
The 70's was absolutely not a prude time










Pretty sure my daughter was conceived in the back of a VW Bus


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Good point I did not think about! She may be of an ethnicity that ages very slowly relatively. FYI the lawyer was Caucasian.


I gave a ride to this person, he said he was 67 and looked 40. He used to motorbike all the time. He was a Dominican, but short. Tall guys die earlier than short guys. Jockeys &#127943; will live longer than a 6'5 350 Lb NFL player. Tall and Heavy makes you age faster and Covid will strike you.
Another one was a ex NFL player who played for the Raiders in the 80's. He knew Marcus Allen and he played 2-3 years and became a doctor . He was a vegan , not fit , but looked in his 40's. I picked him up from a church when Tiger won his last Master's. Ping came in when he was walking to the 18th.:smiles: I told him, wrong time to be asking for a ride.:smiles:

Looked up the Raiders database, but could not locate him. Don't know his name or which college he went to.&#128512; He was a DB, but don't know if he was a S or CB.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

As a wannabe psychologist (I'm not qualified, I just know what's wrong with everybody) I say that unfortunately love can be absolute madness that cannot be controlled and sometimes you are completely powerless against it or the crazy decisions that ensue. It's like cocaine. Sometimes so intense it only ends in the death of one or both of the people. Be grateful if your relationship is a bit on the boring side. You don't know how fortunate you are. That is all.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> As a wannabe psychologist (I'm not qualified, I just know what's wrong with everybody) I say that unfortunately love can be absolute madness that cannot be controlled and sometimes you are completely powerless against it or the crazy decisions that ensue. It's like cocaine. Sometimes so intense it only ends in the death of one or both of the people. Be grateful if your relationship is a bit on the boring side. You don't know how fortunate you are. That is all.


Uber Crack, (BTW, cool name), I do agree about love being irrational and reckless. I've been there and now almost hope I never fall "head over heels" again! Very true and philosophical statement! Best UP comment I've read in a while!! Cheers!



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Harold and Maude...


Such a classic and timeless film! After so many intelligent and thoughtful comments, I don't know where I stand on this issue.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Such a classic and timeless film!


Every Hal Ashby film is a classic.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am guessing that the Indiana Medical Board can act absent a complaining witness. Had this been me, I would not have co-operated with the Indiana Medical Board. ...
> 
> ... My money is on this relationship's not lasting.


Appreciate your sound legal evaluation! But I hope your bet is wrong in a way. I'd feel so bad for her, and I know that he would be overrun with guilt and grief if it did not last. I can infer this because he seemed _SO kind and genuine_, the kind of guy who would feel guilt over accidentally killing a fly! You've met these people I'm certain.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I'd feel so bad for her


I don't. She did it to herself. She should've told him to get a different doctor and then they could've continued their relationship. She knew what she was risking.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't. She did it to herself. She should've told him to get a different doctor and then they could've continued their relationship. She knew what she was risking.


Good point. I don't know why they didn't just stop being doctor-patient and then continue the relationship. I didn't get into that. Maybe it was too late by then. I am just the type of person to feel bad for anyone going through a difficult time. That is not saying you don't have sympathy or compassion for others. I just am... maybe to a fault... feel sorry for people.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Good point. I don't know why they didn't just stop being doctor-patient and then continue the relationship. I didn't get into that. Maybe it was too late by then. I am just the type of person to feel bad for anyone going through a difficult time. That is not saying you don't have sympathy or compassion for others. I just am... maybe to a fault... feel sorry for people.


I'm very compassionate and feel sorry for people who end up in bad situations because shit just happens. I feel bad for the guy if he feels guilty (which he shouldn't). But I don't feel sorry for the doctor losing her medical license. That was deserved.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Uber Crack, (BTW, cool name), I do agree about love being irrational and reckless. I've been there and now almost hope I never fall "head over heels" again! Very true and philosophical statement! Best UP comment I've read in a while!! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Such a classic and timeless film! After so many intelligent and thoughtful comments, I don't know where I stand on this issue.


I think she (@Uber Crack) has the best screen name hands down. I may have said that before as I tend to repeat myself sometimes.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Pretty sure my daughter was conceived in the back of a VW Bus


What a solid and excellent point! Thanks! I do watch videos of scenes from the 70s with the hippies and free love at places like WOODSTOCK! What a time that must have been! Kinda jealous now...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> What a solid and excellent point! Thanks! I do watch videos of scenes from the 70s with the hippies and free love at places like WOODSTOCK! What a time that must have been! Kinda jealous now...


Woodstock was the 1960s.

We did not have to worry about AIDS. The worst that happened to you was that you were out of ac tion for six weeks and could no longer give blood. The hookups were so anonymous back then that if you did knock her up, you never knew because rarely did you exchange contact information.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


A story such as this would have made at least a local news blurb. I have yet to be able to find anything on this matter. Sounds like a long winded troll let his imagination run wild.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> A story such as this would have made at least a local news blurb. I have yet to be able to find anything on this matter. Sounds like a long winded troll let his imagination run wild.


Why would this story make the news? Maybe if the doctor had relations with someone underage... OR if the doctor was like a TV personality, OR if the lawyer was a hotshot DA, OR... Something like that. People lose their licenses more often than you may imagine. This is not a very remarkable story.

This story I think was sweet, but not very newsworthy. I doubt any news outlet would print or cover it. Maybe if later one of them killed themselves over this romance, then yeah. I think that would make the news.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Forget the age issue, The fact that a psychiatrist would form a relationship with a patient is extremely over the line and against their oath . There are very good reasons why these rules exist. The patients may be theoretically at a very vulnerable time in their life and it is entirely inappropriate for a psychiatrist/counselor/therapist/mental health professional from becoming romantically involved with a patient.
> 
> Love story? Hardly, maybe more of a story of a vulnerable person manipulated by someone entrusted to help them.


May be their love relationship is more like love of relatives that not related with sexual desire or sexual attractive. It is understandable. When an older one is being too kind to young, this kind of relationship could be born. I guess that lawyer's parents moved toward the lady pushed them down into a corner.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Lol... Why would this story make the news?


The same reason why some drivers make up stories to tell on a trip. Who knows maybe he is attractive to his psychiatrist for real and have a fantasy of banging her and he decided to tell a random Uber Driver he'll never see again a made up story.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> The same reason why some drivers make up stories to tell on a trip. Who knows maybe he is attractive to his psychiatrist for real and have a fantasy of banging her and he decided to tell a random Uber Driver he'll never see again a made up story.


Hmm... perhaps you are correct. That he is fantasizing over his psychiatrist. But then wouldn't he have come up with more fantastic story? I though other than the age difference, it was not a very fascinating thing.



Wildgoose said:


> May be their love relationship is more like love of relatives that not related with sexual desire or sexual attractive. It is understandable. When an older one is being too kind to young, this kind of relationship could be born. I guess that lawyer's parents moved toward the lady pushed them down into a corner.


Love is such a powerful and sometimes irrational thing... But I recall reading about Sigmund Freud discussing all the complexes that relate to love of relatives, so you may have a solid point.

I've known such smart and reasonable people do absolutely insane things because of love. Things that defies all reason.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> @Seamus took the words right out of my mouth. Maybe they're truly in love, but making any kind of move was *highly *unethical of the doctor. If they were starting to feel those kind of feelings she should have said that for them to continue seeing each other he needed to find another doctor. She deserved to lose her license.
> 
> That is true. But try telling that to my mom!
> 
> That's very different. Epstein effed teenagers and pre-teens. This doctor isn't a pedophile, just highly unethical and irresponsible.


I agree. I read once there are rules regarding these things. I believe the rule is you aren't supposed to date someone you have treated until three years have passed (since no longer treating them). That isn't unreasonable at all if it is really true love.



Cdub2k said:


> The same reason why some drivers make up stories to tell on a trip. Who knows maybe he is attractive to his psychiatrist for real and have a fantasy of banging her and he decided to tell a random Uber Driver he'll never see again a made up story.


There is a good chance of that as well -- it could be why he was seeing a psychiatrist.


----------



## MoveThatShaker (Jun 24, 2020)

Ahahaha this reads like an onion article. 

This dude said "Cute" then proceeded to talk about a Doctor-patient romance

I got an even cuter story then. My homie ****ed his psychiatrist because she was into black dudes.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> I've seen 60 year olds look 35 and 25 year olds look 45. Fit islanders can look young.


From afar, maybe. I have a hard time believing anyone can be that fooled when looking at a woman up close. 25 years of skin aging is too much to make up for. Most 60 year old women look somewhere between 55-70.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> *Most* 60 year old women look somewhere between 55-70.


(emphasis added)

The operative word is the one emphasised. In most cases, quoted poster is correct. I have, however, seen women over sixty whose skin even did not give away her age.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> The operative word is the one emphasised. In most cases, quoted poster is correct. I have, however, seen women over sixty whose skin even did not give away her age.


Let's take the Gov of South Dakota. I think everyone agrees she's a good looking woman. She is late 40s. I can see someone thinking late 30s, but no way she looks 23. That's the same time difference as saying a 60 year old looks 35.

Maybe I just have a better eye for these things. Late teens, early 20s women have flawless skin from a wrinkles standpoint. Impossible to not have even small wrinkles in your 40s and beyond.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> no way she looks 23. That's the same time difference as saying a 60 year old looks 35.


I never stated that I saw a sixty year old woman who looked twenty three. I only stated that I have seen sixty year old women whose skin belied their age. I did not mention a number.

Yes, past thirty five, or so, they are going to have crow's feet and some grey hairs; some more than others. Some do, however, not suffer as much as others.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes, she shouldn't have let the relationship become intimate while she was treating him. That's inappropriate for someone in her position.

And yes, he's not making a lot of money right now as a public defender. And if he stays in that job, he's not going to make a lot of money. But realistically, he may be getting experience he can use to go to work in a criminal defense law firm in the future. Or he may "switch sides" and go to work as an assistant district attorney. If he does that, then he's a government employee, gets paid more money, and gets benefits.

But there's something not mentioned by anyone else so far. She's 62 years old. Maybe she's ready to retire. At age 62, she could start collecting Social Security if she wanted to. Not with as much benefit if she were to wait a few more years. But if she's been pretty successful in her practice, she might have enough funds to kick back and enjoy life now.

I pulled the plug on full time employment two years ago, after I turned 65. A couple of months later I started driving for Uber, and I do some insurance consulting for chemical plants now too.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

JFC @Young Kim 
Can you tidy up these articles a bit?










I don't think you can win a Pulitzer from UP.net
Jeeez


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> That's very different. Epstein effed teenagers and pre-teens. This doctor isn't a pedophile, just highly unethical and irresponsible.


The difference only lies in the developmental maturity of the victims. This case still involves a predator who leveraged her dominance over a vulnerable patient in her charge. She even went so far as to guilt-trip him about the consequences of her transgression. Young Kim's sad-sack passenger needs get himself to a shrink, and his inamorata to a nunnery.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> The difference only lies in the developmental maturity of the victims. This case still involves a predator who leveraged her dominance over a vulnerable patient in her charge. She even went so far as to guilt-trip him about the consequences of her transgression. Young Kim's sad-sack passenger needs get himself to a shrink, and his inamorata to a nunnery.


I still think there's a huge difference, too much of a difference for them to be put in the same category. Pedophilia is a whole 'nother level of predation.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure".


She must have been Thai or Vietnamese, maybe Singaporean, as any Western woman over 27 looks like an old leather bag.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

No rubbers needed, meh, that’s a plus


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

MoveThatShaker said:


> Ahahaha this reads like an onion article.
> 
> This dude said "Cute" then proceeded to talk about a Doctor-patient romance
> 
> I got an even cuter story then. My homie @@@@ed his psychiatrist because she was into black dudes.


I beg to differ. A "cute" ironic Onion article would be like "16 Year Old Vegan Lawyer Sleeps With 89 Year Old Butcher M.D. To Increase Protein Intake", or something like that.

What you described, a Black male having sex with his doctor because she wanted an affair with a Black male is not in any way bizarre nor would it make it to the Onion...



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> JFC @Young Kim
> Can you tidy up these articles a bit?
> 
> View attachment 490052
> ...


HA! Yet another criticism! As I wrote in another post, I only write what I feel is necessary! If you can...










Be well my friend, I won't sick Iron Man on you...



BuckleUp said:


> She must have been Thai or Vietnamese, maybe Singaporean, as any Western woman over 27 looks like an old leather bag.


Hey! I am at odds with you my fellow UP member! Look at Elizabeth Hurley or Christie Brinkley (in her sixties), or Heather Graham... (all Western women). I saw Heather on a recent talk show on YouTube and she looks like she is a smokin' 21 year old, and she is FIFTY!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok Ian R M


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I still think there's a huge difference, too much of a difference for them to be put in the same category. Pedophilia is a whole 'nother level of predation.


I totally agree! If a doctor or authority figure was preying on a 16 year old... WOW! That is night and day difference compared to what I heard from the passenger...

I remember there was a sick sick Olympic doctor in charge of the female teenager gymnasts in the Olympics who took advantage of them. Now THAT is predatory. A whole different level. I am reading about Prince Andrew and the whole Epstein thing. I heard that there was a good Netflix documentary on it, but I am reluctant to watch, because the shYt makes me so grossed out....



Blatherskite said:


> The difference only lies in the developmental maturity of the victims. This case still involves a predator who leveraged her dominance over a vulnerable patient in her charge. She even went so far as to guilt-trip him about the consequences of her transgression. Young Kim's sad-sack passenger needs get himself to a shrink, and his inamorata to a nunnery.


From what he described, he "guilted himself". He just explained carefully that he himself and he alone felt the obligation to take care of the both of them on his salary. He expressed concern that he felt he needed to do this. At no time did I get the impression that she made him feel any obligation to take care of her.

As for her, maybe she was sick of being a psychiatrist as she was nearing the end of her career. And maybe she felt a true connection and love she never felt before (and out of true love could not resist). I am NOT saying she was perfectly right in all this. She SHOULD have resisted... but sometimes the lure of love makes people lose their common sense.

But I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt, and I yearn to see the good in people. Also, psychiatrists have one of the highest suicide rates of any cohort. Can you imagine.... day after day... hour after hour, hearing about how much life sucks?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> She's probably older than his mom &#128556;&#128556;


I think we've all seen "those vids" on "those sites".
She's usually cast as the "hot stepmom", though.
Moral of this tale, for the ladies:
Never let a lawyer get his hands on you, or show you his *subpeona* *
* NOTE: @Samman spells that word a bit differently.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> From afar, maybe. I have a hard time believing anyone can be that fooled when looking at a woman up close. 25 years of skin aging is too much to make up for. Most 60 year old women look somewhere between 55-70.


I was tempted to ask him if he had a picture of them both together (Iike at a dinner out), but I never ask any pax for any picture of anyone ever. But I think after talking to him, he seemed like so much _NOT_ the type to really overly concern himself with a woman's outer appearance that much. One can never be 100% sure, but often I can tell how "deep" a pax is by the things he/she says and how they say it. It is not to say that the lawyer didn't care at all, because that would be untrue. A person has to feel some physical attraction. But ... like some of my friends I think about... For some of them, I can think of one guy Joey, the physical thing is like 95% of what he is aiming for, personality like 5%. Another friend Michael, all my life I've known him, he cares in the opposite ratio. .. Like 5% looks and 95% personality. If he has a good connection with a girl, then he barely talks about looks...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


Wow, that's a sad story. So you're telling me that a lawyer only makes $48,000 a year in America?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Wow, that's a sad story. So you're telling me that a lawyer only makes $48,000 a year in America?


Uberchampion, that is what he told me. Note though I did rely that he is a public defender for the city. Such positions are entry level and often don't pay that much because it is considered public service. I am betting that in short order he will move to more lucrative areas like criminal defense or corporate law even. Or become a prosecutor at a law partnership.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LOLLLLLLLlllllllllllSSSSSSSssss


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

observer said:


> View attachment 490125


Good one!



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Let's take the Gov of South Dakota. I think everyone agrees she's a good looking woman. She is late 40s. I can see someone thinking late 30s, but no way she looks 23. That's the same time difference as saying a 60 year old looks 35.


Good reference to a very attractive politician, Gov. of South Dakota, age 48. Her husband is lucky. I saw her being interviewed when she was asked about Trump's trip to Mount Rushmore. Evidence presented:










And Heather Graham, in an interview with Conan that took place in 2018. She is halfway to 51 years old today...






I think she and Tom Cruise are vampires...

As an aside, there were posts relating to how the doctor may have looked... But what if she had a very "vibrant" and "youthful" personality? I'd be very willing to look past wrinkles if the woman acted in a manner that was funny, positive, and loved life. There are a lot of very young women that act "old". Meaning that they act defeated, cynical, and very negative. That for me is a much greater turnoff than an older looking outer self...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mch said:


> I think she (@Uber Crack) is the best hands down.


FIFY


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Hmm... perhaps you are correct. That he is fantasizing over his psychiatrist. But then wouldn't he have come up with more fantastic story? I though other than the age difference, it was not a very fascinating thing.
> 
> 
> Love is such a powerful and sometimes irrational thing... But I recall reading about Sigmund Freud discussing all the complexes that relate to love of relatives, so you may have a solid point.
> ...


Sounds to me like she is going to take the best years of his life while giving him no kids. She be old when he actually starts making some money he will have to watch her die then be on the lookout for someone to give him kids. Scoring a trophy wife who then watches him get old while looking for some younger guy for her old age..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Scoring a trophy wife who then watches him get old while looking for some younger guy for her old age..


..........meanwhile running around on him in his old age...........................


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm married to a 62 year old woman. :smiles:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds to me like she is going to take the best years of his life while giving him no kids.


In my experience, that's a plus for a lot of guys. Or as I told one of my co-workers at a job years ago:

Not having children IS a retirement plan.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> In my experience, that's a plus for a lot of guys. Or as I told one of my co-workers at a job years ago:
> 
> Not having children IS a retirement plan.


For some i suppose that might be
My wifes best childhood friend died at 55 (they chose not to have kids)
and her widower told me he has 
never been so lonely in his life
Ive always thought the meaning
of life is to make more life.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> For some i suppose that might be
> My wifes best childhood friend died at 55 (they chose not to have kids)
> and her widower told me he has
> never been so lonely in his life
> ...


Yup. Be fruitful, multiply, and then die and get out of the way. Nature is rather blunt about this.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Dam! I didn't mind an older girl when I was a kid, but 35 yrs. is a little much. And ain't no doctor supposta be playing no "doctor" with no patients nohow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


Ancient COUGAR USES WITCHCRAFT OF " "PSYCHIATRY" TO CON YOUNGSTER INTO BED !

PARENTS OF THE ADULT 27 YEAR OLD SUE SHRINK.

HE IS 27 . . . WHAT " GROUNDS" ARE THE PARENTS SUING UNDER ????

" YOUR HONOR MY ADULT SON MADE HIS OWN DECISION. ".



SinTaxERROR said:


> Lesson learned... never tell your parents you are porking your doctor... obviously, nothing good could come of that :roflmao:


I.I BET A HOOKER WOULD HAVE COST THE PARENTS LESS !

THE " DARK ART " OF PSYCHIATRY . .

( You Know, NORMAL people are not USUALLY DRAWN TO STUDY PSYCIATRY . . . .)


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

When someone says “you need to see a shrink”, what body part are they referring to?
Asking for a (very concerned little) friend....


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds to me like she is going to take the best years of his life while giving him no kids.


Maybe he doesn't want kids. Not everyone does.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Maybe he doesn't want kids. Not everyone does.


Especially people with kids.

Just kidding. I love my kids. Especially since they all moved out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yup. Be fruitful, multiply, and then die and get out of the way. Nature is rather blunt about this.


That's why having kids just about kills you. LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Doctor My Eyes...

Jackson Browne


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Life is like a box of chocolates..........all the best ones are eaten by the time it gets passed around to you.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


So......


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Not having children IS a retirement plan.


I recall reading that this younger generation is having kids at the lowest percentage of any previous generation. One study I remember said the cost of properly raising a baby to 18 is a few hundred thousand. Not to mention if the parents help the child through college... And weddings... and helping them buy a house...etc. So indeed, children would drag on a person's retirement plans.



SpinalCabbage said:


> Yup. Be fruitful, multiply, and then die and get out of the way. Nature is rather blunt about this.


If you ask the government, they would just add that you ought to die right before you collect Social Security...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> So indeed, children would drag on a person's retirement plans.


Just keep in mind:

Banks will loan your kids money for college. But they won't loan you money to retire on.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Just keep in mind:
> 
> Banks will loan your kids money for college. But they won't loan you money to retire on.


My parents had some college money for me that I totally blew in my first attempt at college by not taking it seriously and flunking out ten years ago. Now that I'm going back, I fully expect and understand that I'm paying for this myself. My parents are older, I'm older, they need to focus on preparing for retirement, and I need to deal with the consequences of my actions all those years ago.

When I told my parents I was planning on going back to school I immediately followed with, "I know I'm on my own for paying for this. I wasn't going to ask you guys for any money."

My mom smiled and said, "good, because you weren't gonna get any!"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Forget the age issue, The fact that a psychiatrist would form a relationship with a patient is extremely over the line and against their oath . There are very good reasons why these rules exist. The patients may be theoretically at a very vulnerable time in their life and it is entirely inappropriate for a psychiatrist/counselor/therapist/mental health professional from becoming romantically involved with a patient.
> 
> Love story? Hardly, maybe more of a story of a vulnerable person manipulated by someone entrusted to help them.


Yeah had this been a 27 year female law student sleeping with her 62 year old psychiatrist it might have even made the news.

As far as the guys low pay it's his first year. As a rookie you're more paid to shadow a senior coworker in most professions. Within the next 2-3 years his pay will be doubled from steady raises and experience.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

fake story from pax, assholes are always trolling their uber drivers...



ariel5466 said:


> My parents had some college money for me that I totally blew in my first attempt at college by not taking it seriously and flunking out ten years ago. Now that I'm going back, I fully expect and understand that I'm paying for this myself. My parents are older, I'm older, they need to focus on preparing for retirement, and I need to deal with the consequences of my actions all those years ago.
> 
> When I told my parents I was planning on going back to school I immediately followed with, "I know I'm on my own for paying for this. I wasn't going to ask you guys for any money."
> 
> My mom smiled and said, "good, because you weren't gonna get any!"


i finally graduated university with bachelor's in biology with the help of financial aid. I was working and doing martial arts while going to school, couldn't pass until they gave me financial aid lol then i took it seriously.

But that was kinda like my 2nd attempt already, my 1st attempt was a failure in 2007 due to the "great recession" and my dad getting stroke from a big surgery + us losing our house and all this other crap.

I use the money i saved up from ridesharing and gigwork for trading the stock market now. Been doing it for 3 years think i got pretty good. Hopefully i'm a big winner in the long run lol, think im going pro.









I entered a futures long position this morning at 5am^ If successful that is +$250. I would say my success to stop ratio is like 1:3, so as long as i'm getting ridiculous good odds like 4:1+ then im a long term winner. I used to not play against the high timeframe trend but feel pretty confident playing all timeframes for all trades nowadays while keeping tight stops. But for swing positions i ladder down or up and don't really have stops. Fun.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BuckleUp said:


> She must have been Thai or Vietnamese, maybe Singaporean, as any Western woman over 27 looks like an old leather bag.


&#128064; speak yourself black don't crack.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Carolyn Hartz, 70 year old. Exception, not the norm.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Aharm said:


> I use the money i saved up from ridesharing and gigwork for trading the stock market now. Been doing it for 3 years think i got pretty good.


I'm not a trader, mostly just buy-and-hold. About as fancy as I've gotten is some covered call writing.

I used to keep this quote on the front of my monitor:

Bull Market - a random market movement causing the individual to think he's a financial genius.

I wish you good luck with your trading. It can be very rewarding.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


love has no boundaries , so weird in the US it's different..sad


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Aharm said:


> fake story from pax, @@@@@@@@ are always trolling their uber drivers...
> 
> 
> i finally graduated university with bachelor's in biology with the help of financial aid. I was working and doing martial arts while going to school, couldn't pass until they gave me financial aid lol then i took it seriously.
> ...


I dunno if the pax was making it up. He told the story with such conviction and detail and heart... Nothing at least to me seemed out of place. If he there was something very unreal like that the doctor was a former model or that his dad was a professional team owner then I may be skeptical, but nothing like that came up.

As with your trading, I can advise always when you make a trade, always think about risk management (especially with derivatives like futures). Think about "how much can I lose" with each trade before you enter a position, no matter how much conviction you have. Always back test your trades against all time frames. It doesn't matter if you win for ten years on your system or strategy if you blow out the 11th year. Good luck!



Nitedriver said:


> love has no boundaries , so weird in the US it's different..sad


Nitedriver, I will though put my feeling that this is what makes love so interesing... that Love can break any and all boundaries. Whether it is in the U.S. or elsewhere. If both parties in this story _genuinely and truly have each other's hearts and support_, I wish them the best.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I dunno if the pax was making it up. He told the story with such conviction and detail and heart... Nothing at least to me seemed out of place. If he there was something very unreal like that the doctor was a former model or that his dad was a professional team owner then I may be skeptical, but nothing like that came up.
> 
> As with your trading, I can advise always when you make a trade, always think about risk management (especially with derivatives like futures). Think about "how much can I lose" with each trade before you enter a position, no matter how much conviction you have. Always back test your trades against all time frames. It doesn't matter if you win for ten years on your system or strategy if you blow out the 11th year. Good luck!
> 
> ...


Lmao why do people always try to give advice? I wasnt asking for advice on here dude. Jesus, please learn risk management, are you going to teach me how to walk too? How long have you been trading? Ive been doing it for like 16 hours a day since 2017 simultaneously while ubering building up a bankroll. I already learned most of what you can learn in words from Google. Everything else is learned from experience.



Christinebitg said:


> I'm not a trader, mostly just buy-and-hold. About as fancy as I've gotten is some covered call writing.
> 
> I used to keep this quote on the front of my monitor:
> 
> ...


I did futures for a year managed to come out ahead a few hundred bucks but gave away anout $400 in fees so stopped doing futures daytrading. It was very good experience though. I think one needs a $100k-$200k bankroll for micro e mini futures, amd $1mil-$2mil bankroll for e mini futures otherwise cant ladder and have to keep tight stops, and then its very very stressful.

I can agree if people think its gambling. If its not 100% guaranteed profit then i would chalk it up to gambling as well.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Carolyn Hartz, 70 year old. Exception, not the norm.
> 
> View attachment 490816


Can she move her mouth on her own or does someone have to take a hair dryer to loosen up the plastic first?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mamie Van Doren is still rather hot in her 80s.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Another Chicago night, another interesting love story I feel compelled to share. I picked up a young man from his friend's place near Wrigley Field (by Addison and Clark) and drove him to the north side of the city in Lincoln Park. During the ride, he shared with me that he was recently graduated from law school. His story went on that he had a loving relationship with his psychiatrist while in law school and she was 62 years old. She was treating him at the time (I did not ask his diagnosis nor did he share it). They fell in love, and his parents sued her and reported her to the Indiana Medical Board. He told me that she lost her license to practice medicine as a result! Understandably, his parents were very upset because of the incredible age difference.
> 
> So she is planning to move to Chicago and start a new life with him. He said he was 27 years old, and said she looks decades younger, and the love was real and deep, and she has a "great figure". He said he feels so much guilt at her losing her license, and will do everything he can to rebuild her life in Chicago. He told me that he works for the city as a Public Defender even told me his salary (which I did not ask). He said he makes $48,000/year. Finally, he informed me that he is determined to make it work. Please send well wishes his way (and hers) that the relationship will be successful. I know I was very touched by his love for her, and her devotion and sacrifice for him...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

There are a lot of super hot Brasilian TV and movie stars who are in their 60's that I'd go out with. The thing is, wait 10 years..........


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> There are a lot of super hot Brasilian TV and movie stars who are in their 60's that I'd go out with. The thing is, wait 10 years..........


ANT 7, Indeed, everyone's outer skin will eventually decrease in its elasticity. Is it possible from an early age though, to not care as much? I think this may be difficult, because we are bombarded moment by moment on our phones and computer screens that only youthful looking skin and tissue are acceptable. I think that is a shame. That our society has this obsession with youth and looking young.



Aharm said:


> Lmao why do people always try to give advice? I wasnt asking for advice on here dude. Jesus, please learn risk management, are you going to teach me how to walk too? How long have you been trading? Ive been doing it for like 16 hours a day since 2017 simultaneously while ubering building up a bankroll. I already learned most of what you can learn in words from Google.


Aharm, top of the morning to you friend. I don't think you should interpret my friendly suggestions in the manner you felt that I did. I was not trying to to patronizing. I think that when people say that they are engaging in another activity on this forum, people have a tendency to say uplifting and encouraging things...and to offer up any words of wisdom. I feel that it is often a natural thing to wish others well, even strangers on a forum. I have traded a long time, and had a seat on the Chicago Board of Trade for a number of years. My group also traded options on S&P Futures and the currencies when open outcry was still a thing. I don't doubt your intelligence, determination, and fortitude.



ANT 7 said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates..........all the best ones are eaten by the time it gets passed around to you.


Wow, you bring me memories of chocolate boxes during Christmas. I always liked the ones that were labelled so I could gobble up all the coconut and caramel ones... But I appreciate your quote of being wry and satirical in viewing life. I do enjoy that metaphor of a chocolate box, very witty. Often your options become more and more limited as the years pass.



Lowestformofwit said:


> When someone says "you need to see a shrink", what body part are they referring to?
> Asking for a (very concerned little) friend....


Haha! Perfect!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds to me like she is going to take the best years of his life while giving him no kids. She be old when he actually starts making some money he will have to watch her die then be on the lookout for someone to give him kids. Scoring a trophy wife who then watches him get old while looking for some younger guy for her old age..


25rides7dayaweek, haha, the reply comment was something like "running around on him during his old age"... That is definitely something to get depressed over. Love and relationships can be very hard and depressing, but people will still be drawn to it for all time...

I ponder the case of Johnny Depp with Amber Heard battling it out on the courts right now. He spoke of how his love for her cost him millions of dollars and a lot of headache. I wish Johnny had not fallen for Amber, it seems like his greatest life regret now.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

i hate everything to do with age. Wish they would stop throwing age out everywhere in the media. And i'm only 32...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Aharm said:


> i hate everything to do with age. Wish they would stop throwing age out everywhere in the media. And i'm only 32...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Aharm said:


> i hate everything to do with age. Wish they would stop throwing age out everywhere in the media. And i'm only 32...


Agreed. I'm still working on accepting the fact that I turned 30 in April.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Agreed. I'm still working on accepting the fact that I turned 30 in April.


Aries or Taurus? I'm Taurus.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Aries or Taurus? I'm Taurus.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Agreed. I'm still working on accepting the fact that I turned 30 in April.


Luke, I am your father... er, I mean, grandmother.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Aries or Taurus? I'm Taurus.


Both, I'm on the cusp. April 20th. I don't believe in astrology, but I do have quite a few Aries and Taurus traits. Especially the stubbornness of both. &#129315;



Christinebitg said:


> Luke, I am your father... er, I mean, grandmother. :wink:


My mom's 58, if my grandmother was alive she'd be 81.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Both, I'm on the cusp. April 20th. I don't believe in astrology, but I do have quite a few Aries and Taurus traits. Especially the stubbornness of both. &#129315;
> 
> My mom's 58, if my grandmother was alive she'd be 81.


I had a stepdaughter in my first marriage. She was a little over 17 years younger than me.

If I had to do it again, I'd go back and slap her into the following year.


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

I think that the relationship is a huge mistake and both parties show poor judgement. I have been with the same lovely woman for almost five decades and think that there are stages to a long term relationship. Each stage has it's place and having two people going through those stages in harmony allows for a deep and lasting bond. These two will always be out of synch. She is a very poor psychologist for not realizing this.

Frankly, both of these people sound overly needy but hey, they are old enough to do what they want. People are different and there is no rule book for life. Still, some choices are not promising and their future happiness appears to be being traded for short-term needs. She should know this but then we are assuming she cares. Men go after young women and nobody gives it the same thought. Maybe we should see her as the same as those predatory men. Cougar is what Cougar does.

If one of my daughters had fallen for someone even half that much older I would have been very upset and I think rightly so. Romantic, carnal love is fine for young, inexperienced people but the most valuable and stable love is a project that grows like a garden.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Athos said:


> If one of my daughters had fallen for someone even half that much older I would have been very upset and I think rightly so.


Why is that right? You seem to be convinced that your way is the only way.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"How far apart in age is too far?"

"No farther apart than my wife and I are!"


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Carolyn Hartz, 70 year old. Exception, not the norm.
> 
> View attachment 490816


I don't believe she would lie to me like that!

.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Athos said:


> I think that the relationship is a huge mistake and both parties show poor judgement. I have been with the same lovely woman for almost five decades and think that there are stages to a long term relationship. Each stage has it's place and having two people going through those stages in harmony allows for a deep and lasting bond. These two will always be out of synch. She is a very poor psychologist for not realizing this.
> 
> Frankly, both of these people sound overly needy but hey, they are old enough to do what they want. People are different and there is no rule book for life. Still, some choices are not promising and their future happiness appears to be being traded for short-term needs. She should know this but then we are assuming she cares. Men go after young women and nobody gives it the same thought. Maybe we should see her as the same as those predatory men. Cougar is what Cougar does.
> 
> If one of my daughters had fallen for someone even half that much older I would have been very upset and I think rightly so. Romantic, carnal love is fine for young, inexperienced people but the most valuable and stable love is a project that grows like a garden.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm a Taurus too......but having said that, I wouldn't be caught dead driving one :laugh:

My wife is 5 years younger than me.......the perfect gap IMHO.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm a Taurus too......but having said that, I wouldn't be caught dead driving one :laugh:
> 
> My wife is 5 years younger than me.......the perfect gap IMHO.


So that makes three of us. You do realize that is enough of us to take over the world, right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I recall reading that this younger generation is having kids at the lowest percentage of any previous generation. One study I remember said the cost of properly raising a baby to 18 is a few hundred thousand. Not to mention if the parents help the child through college... And weddings... and helping them buy a house...etc. So indeed, children would drag on a person's retirement plans.
> 
> 
> If you ask the government, they would just add that you ought to die right before you collect Social Security...


And Now

COVID-19 HELPS INSURE THAT !



LetsBeSmart said:


>


Madonna is 61









Tina Turner is 80.









Cher is 74


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> My wife is 5 years younger than me.......the perfect gap IMHO.


I think so, too. My husband and I are 4 years apart, my parents are 5.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm a Taurus too......but having said that, I wouldn't be caught dead driving one :laugh:
> 
> My wife is 5 years younger than me.......the perfect gap IMHO.


I had one back in the 90's, you aint wrong.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I searched around the web, and found that there are 30 year age gap relationships that do work. But that is obviously not common. The most famous and well known I think is of singer Celine Dion and her husband Rene. They were together until he died.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/3370045/celine-dion-husband-rene-angelil-age-dead/


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I searched around the web, and found that there are 30 year age gap relationships that do work. But that is obviously not common.


That's so true. Unfortunately most don't work.

You only have to look at Jeffrey Epstein, he tried time and again, but those relationships with (much) younger women always seemed to lack legitimacy.

.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> I searched around the web, and found that there are 30 year age gap relationships that do work. But that is obviously not common. The most famous and well known I think is of singer Celine Dion and her husband Rene. They were together until he died.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/3370045/celine-dion-husband-rene-angelil-age-dead/


I've done a bit of research in to my ancestors and others in my part of Mexico, 15 year differences were pretty common. They were also fairly common here.

My Ggrandfather was 15 years older than my Ggrandmother.

They were married around 50 years until they both passed away.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

observer said:


> My Ggrandfather was 15 years older than my Ggrandmother.
> 
> They were married around 50 years until the both passed away.


That is a nice successful love story! And that happy marriage allowed you to be here now with us!


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm in a relationship with someone 20 years younger than me and it's worked fine for almost 10 years now. I try my best to keep in shape so she dies before me and I can hook up with someone younger that is still alive.


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

She's a bit old-timey, but that's alright with me
She wears a dress of velvet that hangs below her knees, her knees
She's a bit old-fashioned, as all the world can see
The cameo she wears upon her bosom, puts me in ecstasy, ecstasy
Yes, she's her own grandmother, that's what they're telling me
But my old-timey baby is swell enough for me, you see

You see, she plays her old Victrola
The lamp is low, kerosene, you know
You know we lie, we lie upon her bed
The patchwork quilt beneath her head
(Her wheel is spinning, spinning) or while her wheel is spinning
She sews some lace or we embrace
Or when we go out strolling, the world can plainly see
(That my old-timey baby is swell (she's swell) enough, she's young (she's young) enough
She's hip enough for me

Dan Hicks


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


Ugh!!! Why that GIF! Lol, u single-handedly wrecked the conversation.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Ugh!!! Why that GIF! Lol, u single-handedly wrecked the conversation.


Just a gif, if conversation was meant to be it is meant to be, I live in a 55+ community and this is 99% of what the women look like in here, very happy not to have one at home, I deleted it.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Just a gif...I deleted it.


Thanks! I just saw this couple make it. Married for ten years now and had a kid together...still together according to article. They are 36 years apart. Guy is Jim Clark. I think he founded Netscape.


----------



## PeterReeVee (Nov 3, 2020)

I really like the couple Celine and Rene. I'm glad you wrote about them.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Thanks! I just saw this couple make it. Married for ten years now and had a kid together...still together according to article. They are 36 years apart. Guy is Jim Clark. I think he founded Netscape.
> View attachment 492318


You know the funny thing about that photo is livers... The Old liver scaggy on the left and the young fresh liver on the right


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

dauction said:


> You know the funny thing about that photo is livers... The Old liver scaggy on the left and the young fresh liver on the right


That is so funny, I didn't even notice that before. !!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lots of Crypt robbing by our old mate Young Kim this morning.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Lots of Crypt robbing by our old mate Young Kim this morning.


@Amos69 my bro, speaking of relationships with giant age differences, I wonder if Donald Trump and his wife will last now?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

PeterReeVee said:


> I really like the couple Celine and Rene. I'm glad you wrote about them.


@PeterReeVee , indeed their love story ...and I saw some biography about it was truly truly genuine, warm, and also heartbreaking with Rene's death. Let theirs be a lesson that that song from the titanic that she's singing "My heart will go "on could model all successful marriages.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @Amos69 my bro, speaking of relationships with giant age differences, I wonder if Donald Trump and his wife will last now?


Clearly you haven't read me


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah, it'll be the other way around because she's from the old age. 62... when she was 19 it was the 70s... not that it was a prude time but pretty sure there are all sorts of new things and toys since then &#129300;&#129325;.


The only difference is that young people can put their sex on the internet now. Other than that it's all the same. I watch Chaturbate. They're not doing anything new.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Coachman said:


> The only difference is that young people can put their sex on the internet now. Other than that it's all the same. I watch Chaturbate. They're not doing anything new.


Oh my gawd, *Young Kim do you not know the whole story? Rene groomed her from when she was 12 years old. That is a prime example of what the #Metoo movement should be about. Rene was a pervert!!! She was his possession and of course she thought/thinks she was in love she was manipulated for decades.*

The next thing you'll say is how sweet it was of Donald Trump to offer to grab that woman by the *****.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> That would be so interesting if she was! I wonder what she thought when she first found out. He seemed like a very normal regular smart guy. Nothing about him made me feel he would be "taken advantage of" or anything like that. He was in his mid-twenties, so definitely mature enough to make his own decisions.
> 
> I think maybe his parents may have been upset that they knew she and he would not be able to give them grandchildren? Just possibly... I dunno.
> 
> Thinking about it, it seemed sort of vindictive and cruel that his parents went after her and flushed her medical degree and career in the toilet... It is not like she was his 9th grade English teacher!


She could easily be his grandmother's age


----------

